# Wie externe Festplatte automatisch mit verschiedenen Ordner/Medien synchronisieren?



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Frage, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich das formulieren soll. Ich möchte, dass meine externe Festplatte automatisch mit einem bestimmten Ordner auf meinem Desktop PC *und* meinem Laptop synchronisiert. Das ist an sich ja nicht so schwer. Ich möchte aber auch, wenn ich neue Dateien (in meinem Fall ausschließlich Foto und Videografie) im Ordner auf meinem Desktop PC oder meinem Laptop anlege, diese dann auch auf der Festplatte synchronisiert werden. Oder wenn ich Dateien auf der ext. Platte anlege, diese automatisch beim anstecken der Platte mit den Ordnern auf meinem Desktop PC *und/oder* meinem Laptop synchronisiert werden. 

Beispiel. Wenn ich unterwegs Fotografiere, die Dateien auf meinem Laptop sicher, sollen sie beim anschließen der ext. Festplatte automatisch synchronisiert werden, dass ich quasi eine exakte Kopie des Ordners auf der ext. Platte habe. Und wenn ich die Platte nun an meinen Desktop PC anschließe, sollen sie mit dem Ordner auf diesem PC synchronisiert werden. Also so, dass ich letztendlich dreimal die gleichen Dateien auf den drei verschiedenen Medien habe. Und das jedes mal automatisch beim anstecken der Platte. Und die ganze Geschichte halt auch anders herum.

Im Moment mache ich das alles manuell. Das ist halt alles sehr zeitaufwändig und trotzdem hab ich nie exakte Kopien des Ordners auf meinen verschieden Medien. 
Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich, was ich mir vorstelle. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## DOcean (31. Mai 2016)

SyncToy kann da helfen, musst aber noch manuell das Abgleichen anstoßen.

Alternative:
eine Dropbox oder ähnlich die groß genug ist


----------



## chewara (31. Mai 2016)

oder eventuell die Monitor - Funktion von Robocopy  habe ich so aber noch nicht probiert.

Robocopy – der Kopier-Gigant >> WinTotal.de


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (31. Mai 2016)

Dropbox hab ich schon in Nutzung, aber der Speicherplatz reicht für die ganzen Bilder und das Videofootage nicht.


----------



## HisN (31. Mai 2016)

Free File Synchronization, Backup, Data Replication, PC Sync Software, Freeware, File Sync, Data Synchronization Software | Allway Sync – File Synchronization That Works

Job auf den beiden Rechner erstellen. Erkennt wenn die externe angeschlossen ist. Synct die Ordner.


----------



## fotoman (1. Juni 2016)

Und wehe, Du machst einen Fehler in der Sync- und/oder Bearbeitungsreihenfolge. Dann werden ungewollt Daten gelöscht oder es sind versehentlich gelöschte Daten nur deshalb von der Platte nicht wieder herstellbar, weil das Synchen sofort nach dem Anschließen der Platte beginnt.



DerLoetkolbentaenzer schrieb:


> diese automatisch beim anstecken der Platte mit den Ordnern auf meinem Desktop PC *und/oder*  meinem Laptop synchronisiert werden.


Wer entscheidet  darüber, wer der Master ist? Ist das immer der neueste Zeitstempel (auch  bei geänderten/gelöschten Dateien) und Du hast Dich damit abgefuden,  dass die Platte nur ein Mittel zum Synchroniseren aber keines zur  eventuellen Datenrettung ist?



DerLoetkolbentaenzer schrieb:


> Beispiel. Wenn ich unterwegs  Fotografiere, die Dateien auf meinem Laptop sicher, sollen sie beim  anschließen der ext. Festplatte automatisch synchronisiert werden, dass  ich quasi eine exakte Kopie des Ordners auf der ext. Platte  habe.


Gegenbeispiel:
Bilder -> Karte -> Laptop -> HDD (soweit ok)
Bilder auf dem Laptop sortieren (auch noch ok).
da  es am Abend schon viel zu spät ist gibt es keinen weitern sync (wozu auch, ich  habe ja auf dem Laptop nur gelöscht, geht der Laptop kaputt, sind die Bilder immer noch  auf der Platte).
Am nächsten Tag stelle ich beim Fotografieren  fest, dass ich ein Bild versehentlich gelöscht habe (weil es mir nicht  gefällt, mir aber jemand sagt, dass er genau dieses Motiv haben will,  auch wenn es nur für 13x19 nutzbar ist).
Parallel dazu arbeite ich aber weiter auf dem Laptop (Bilder Karte->Laptop mit Verschlagwortung, die Platte liegt derweil gut geschützt im Hotel oder im Auto).

Jetzt  muss ich abends im Hotel daran denken, den Sync-Job zu deaktivieren,  bevor ich die Platte anschließe. Sonst wird das zuvor versehentlich  gelöschte Bild auch auf der Platte gelöscht.

Wenn man sich verinnerlicht, dass die Platte kein Backup-Medium sondern nur ein Transportmedium ist, hat man die diese Probleme natürlich nicht.

Für die reinen Spiegelung der Daten würde ich RoboCopy nehmen. Irgendwie kann man das unter Windows dann auch so einrichten, dass es beim Anstecken eines USB-Gerätes auch startet (das allseits gefürchtete Autorun). Dabei darf man auch gleich hoffen, niemals ein falsches Medium anzustecken, das dürfte RoboCopy ohne Zusatztools nicht wirklich erkennen sondern einfach mit dem Kopieren beginnen.


----------

